# Scrap CATV and Use Internet and Plasma TV



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Currently I have cable for both Internet and CATV. Internet costs about $45/month and TV about $75/month. I can save almost $1000/yr by dropping the CATV portion.

I probably only watch 5 or 6 channels, so I am looking for a replacement for the TV part. Since many programs now stream on the Internet, I was wondering what my options are for using the 42" plasma TV over the Internet? TV is a Panasonic TH-42PX75U which does not have a PC port.

I figured someone here has already done it or at least thought about it. Quality is not a primary concern, as long as it is watchable.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Gee that is too bad your TV does not have a PC in plug. My 40 Sony LCD does, so I can plug the computer directly into the back of the TV.
So not having that you I think would have to get a TV Card in the computer that has TV out jack.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

do you have a manual for it? all i know is that if you need to use that thing as a monitor, you will need one doozy of a video card. that is a lot of pixels and would require lots of processing for a video card.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> Currently I have cable for both Internet and CATV. Internet costs about $45/month and TV about $75/month. I can save almost $1000/yr by dropping the CATV portion.


While there are a number of programs streamed over the internet I wouldn't want to be my only option to watch them. What programs do you watch? 
Are they available on the internet in full?

If your cable is $75 and you only watch a few programs, Why not drop your program package back to something else or move to satellite TV. Low end cable/satellite shouldnt be more than $25, second tier $35.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Gary in ohio said:


> While there are a number of programs streamed over the internet I wouldn't want to be my only option to watch them. What programs do you watch?
> Are they available on the internet in full?
> 
> If your cable is $75 and you only watch a few programs, Why not drop your program package back to something else or move to satellite TV. Low end cable/satellite shouldnt be more than $25, second tier $35.


It looks like Comcast pushed me into a higher package level when they changed their packages a few months ago. I can save about $200/yr by changing to a lower level package. Moving to satellite would only save me another $100/yr.

I could get by with (for live broadcasts) the major broadcast networks, a cable news channel, and a financial channel.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

MoonRiver said:


> Moving to satellite would only save me another $100/yr..


 You can get satellite packages as low as 19.95 that show mostly Family type shows, and over 40 channels too~. If you want your Local channels sound like it doesn't mater but that then is 5 bucks more.
And this is not a special price for a short time either, it IS the DishFamily Package. And Directv has the same type of package at a little higher price.



> ANGEL ONE 262 ANGEL ONE 9701
> ANGEL TWO 266 ANGEL TWO 9395
> ANGEL TWO 9702 ANIMAL PLANET 184
> ANIMAL PLANET 887 Alma Vision Hispanic Network 9413
> ...


 Most people when checking into Sat. just look at the bigger packages and tof course that is what Both Satellite providers Push, but Both have this lower package as well that they do not promote or push. 
http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/detail.aspx?pack=DISHFamily

Directv is a little higher at 29.95 but includes your local channels.
https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/wizard/buildYourSystem1.jsp?footernavtype=-1


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

looks like you may need an adapter to go from vga to component video/s-video, assuming that your graphics card has a tv out function. Barring that, and assuming that your current graphics card doesn't have compatible connectors/features, you could pick up a card that does and install it in your pc. 

hulu.com is a good site for tv shows. they have a pretty impressive selection and it's free. CNN and CNBC both seem to offer some pretty good online coverage at a glance, as do all the major broadcast networks. 

we're in the process of dumping our satellite tv right now and going all internet/library dvd's for our television show viewing. We just got tired of paying for a bunch of garbage we never watch.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone. For now, I am just going to go with a cheaper cable package.

I would imagine it won't be long before someone starts selling a box (or card) that connects to the Internet and your big screen TV. Most of the Internet TV programs available now seem to only display in a small display window - losing the benefit of the big screen. I think Intel is working on a chip to do this.

Same thing with Internet radio streaming. Why can't I buy an Internet radio for about $100? For now, I'm going to set up my laptop with some good speakers and a wireless connection. It just would be nice if "radio" controls were programmed in. I listen to AM a lot and it is so frustrating when a program fades in and out.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

A couple of weeks ago I purchased a tuner for my computer. It has an S output jack on it. My thinking is that your television should be able to hook to video players so perhaps could hook to the computer similarly, perhaps from the television to a video player then to the television.

I've not installed the tuner yet as I plan to use another digital to analog signal converter box to provide input so I may not have a clue as to what might work.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Since Canadians can legally "intercept" Dishnetwork programming, I'd assume that those in the U.S. can legally "intercept" Bell Expressvu programming. I've been getting free Dishnetwork (every channel including PPV) for over 8 years.


----------

